# We have a full house for the next week or so!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - full house indeed!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my....you're brave!!! Gorgeous household though!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

amazing group photo!! 

(note: I really think sweet Merle would do well in Washington State)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a houseful but they all look very happy. Very good looking crew.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm just amazed that you got all of them laying down together. I bet everone is having fun.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

cute pictures as always! Was Rita super excited to see you again??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rita wasn't as excited to see us as she was to see the dogs! She's an only dog, so she was really happy to have playmates. She dragged her dad right into the house. LOL

I caught the group in one of their only quiet time. The have been at it since I took it!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! And I thought my house was full with my daughter's crew. Now four dogs and one cat. Cat tried to eat one golden last night. Mean kitty!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok....good job taking a picture of 5 dogs on one rug. I can't take a good picture with only two. And I wish you lived closer you are one great doggie sitter. Beautiful dogs...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! Thanks janine! I try to have my foster puppies at least sitting and waiting for their food and always ask the adopters to take them to training classes. Rita's adopters did take her and that's why she was so good. Merle was just plain ready for a rest! He will sleep well tonight. My own pups are really pretty mellow. I have only realized that lately, LOL.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Gee, I just want to jump into the middle of those gorgeous dogs and cuddle. What a wonderful pack - enjoy the week!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - Totally full house!!! Looks like GREAT fun!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They look like such a fun group! I wish I could be right there playing with them.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, can I come too? I promise I'll be good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now you know what my house is like everyday. LOL It looks like everyone is having fun. But how are the cats taking all the extras?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Danny is soooo pretty!

Rita is gorgeous. I think I remember her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The cats are fine. They know when a dog isn't cat aggressive and are out and about. Of course, since Rita had been a foster puppy, we knew she was fine with them, and actually won't walk past the evil one. LOL. The puppy is good with the cats and only seems interested in them because they are the closest to him in size.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fun times ahead! Your foster pup is just too cute!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Wooohooo !
Party time !!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like they are happy and getting along fine!

I don't see the cats in there...hehe.....I guess they're steering clear of the pack!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Goldenmomma said:


> Wow! And I thought my house was full with my daughter's crew. Now four dogs and one cat. Cat tried to eat one golden last night. Mean kitty!


LOL, I would have liked to have seen that!

jeff


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Fun, fun, fun! LOL

Whew! This morning was rough. I feed Merle in the living room with a baby gate at one doorway and the door closed at the other, Rita in the hallway with a baby gate to keep her in and everyone else out and then my three in the dining room. Problem is, I used to feed Rita in the living room so she didn't want to come out while I was trying to feed Merle. LOL 

Finally got everyone where they needed to be and fed. Then after my shower they all needed to go out. It rained last night. My house was just cleaned yesterday. 4 long haired dogs going out in the mud and then coming back in (my 2 stop and wipe their feet) means that I have a very dirty house already. 

Rita got me up twice last night. The first time was when the storms were rolling in. I got up and gave Jasmine, Jasper and Rita melatonin to help them through. I slipped in Rita slobber by the water bowl and fell. *rolling eyes at myself* She is a really sloppy drinker. Then she got me up at 5:15 because she needed to pee (from drinking all that water). But I would rather get up than to have her have an accident. It's always amazing to me that Jay never seems to hear her when she wants out, even though he claims he never sleeps at night...... 

Anyhow, everyone was finally settled down when I headed off to work. It's really hard to put shoes and socks on with four dogs (Jasmine was sleeping) standing right in front of you and one of them (Merle) alternating between licking your feet and trying to steal your socks out of your hands.......


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Fun, fun, fun! LOL
> 
> Whew! This morning was rough. I feed Merle in the living room with a baby gate at one doorway and the door closed at the other, Rita in the hallway with a baby gate to keep her in and everyone else out and then my three in the dining room. Problem is, I used to feed Rita in the living room so she didn't want to come out while I was trying to feed Merle. LOL
> 
> ...


I love your first pictures.....but pictures of you feeding dogs in three different places, slipping on slobber and dogs licking feet and stealing socks sounds more like my life. DH stand by with camera we want pictures of this!!! :wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

DH would have to actually be out of bed for there to be pictures! LOL


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow they look like they are all having a blast
I would rather have a house full of dogs than people 
far less trouble in my opinion


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> wow they look like they are all having a blast
> I would rather have a house full of dogs than people
> far less trouble in my opinion


Boy do I agree with you there! Plus my house doesn't have to be spotless for the dogs. Well, even if it was spotless, it wouldn't stay that way for long. LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

PUPPY PARTAAAAYYYYY! YAY! I have 3 dogs and 2.5 cats.. I couldnt imagine more (actually I TOTALLY am right now!!) SOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Funny thing is, before we were asked to take care of Rita and started fostering Merle, I had gotten an email from a former adopter who is pregnant. If she goes into labor before her parents come in next weekend, I told her we could keep Forrest. So if she goes into labor, we will be bursting at the seams!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

OHHHH I see the DUCKS in the background. BEST.TOYS.EVER! Hands down.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

What a nice looking gang! I'm sure you will all have a great time!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny LOVES his ducks! Every time we go into WalMart, we buy more ducks. LOL


----------

